# Samba 3.4.9 FAT32 issue?



## WayneSilver (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello,

I use Samba for a file server in my home network. It works great with a Unix File System. I can read and write from any PC in my house no matter if linux/windows/freebsdFreeBSD.

My problem is when I mount a partition with a Fat32 filesystem in my Samba path I can't open it then on windows/linux but I can with a prompt at freebsd FreeBSD.

Let's say I set the SMB path here:


```
/usr/home/anwender/netz
```

*T*he command of *ll* gives this in my directory netz:


```
0 14:12:15 root@flserv//usr/home/anwender/netz> ll
total 38
drwxr-xr-x  4 anwender  wheel    512 Feb 19 17:55:27 2012 ./
drwxr-xr-x  8 anwender  wheel    512 Feb 19 18:01:00 2012 ../
drwxr-xr-x  2 anwender  wheel   1024 Feb 20 00:14:45 2012 log/
drwxrwxrwx  1 anwender  wheel  32768 Jan  1 01:00:00 1980 share/
```

*T*he directory log is based on UFS I can RW all files there from any location! But when I mount the fat32 filesystem in share I can't open it even on windows or linux! The directory log then still works fine. 

When I'm on the prompt on freebsd FreeBSD I can enter share with no problem. It gives this output:

```
0 14:15:17 root@flserv//usr/home/anwender/netz/share> ll
total 66
drwxrwxrwx  1 anwender  wheel  32768 Jan  1 01:00:00 1980 ./
drwxr-xr-x  4 anwender  wheel    512 Feb 20 14:13:10 2012 ../
-rwxrwxrwx  1 anwender  wheel      0 Feb 19 22:04:54 2012 test*
drwxrwxrwx  1 anwender  wheel  32768 Feb 19 22:05:00 2012 test2/
```

It seems to me that Samba has some problems with FAT32.

Mount gives this output:


```
1 14:15:40 root@flserv//usr/home/anwender/netz/share> mount
/dev/ad10s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ad10s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad10s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad10s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad8s1 on /usr/home/anwender/netz/share (msdosfs, local)
```

This is my smb.conf:


```
# Samba config file created using SWAT
# from UNKNOWN (192.168.20.2)
# Date: 2012/02/20 14:23:02

[global]
	interfaces = re0
	log level = 1
	log file = /var/log/smb/log.%m.%I
	os level = 64
	preferred master = Yes

[anwender]
	comment = Anwender auf Unix
	path = /usr/home/anwender/netz
	read only = No
```


I really don't have a clue what is wrong :\ I've been trying it now for hours and hours I'm really frustrated now. I'm also not an expert in freebsd FreeBSD  

I hope someone can help me to solve this problem.

Greets
Thomas


----------

